# USB and Bluetooth



## tilyukon (Sep 2, 2012)

I recently bought a 2012 lt, which i found out later was a rental vehicle or fleet one, well it didnt come with the usb port or blue tooth, im wanting to install this but im having problems understanding which forum thread i should follow, plus i havent seen part numbers for the 2012 models, i know my car has the uye radio in it, thats about how far i have gotten, i would love to have more info on the install. thanks


----------



## TheRupp (May 8, 2012)

First off, you posted in the correct forum :th_dblthumb2:

Secondly, I'd honestly say your best bet is to go with an aftermarket head unit that includes both bluetooth and a USB port.


----------



## Bruno (Aug 20, 2012)

The Bluetooth can be integrated - there are a few devices on the market, namely the BlueStar (it disables your OnStar) - if you've got a fleet vehicle, it may or may not have come with OnStar though. 

The USB may be a little trickier to accomplish, depending if the harness can be connected directly to the back of the radio or not.. Maybe someone else can chime in?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

There are two base radios - one that supports the PDIM Aux module and one that doesn't. Also there are two On-Star modules, one that support hands free calling and one that doesn't. What are the exact features you have on your Cruze and what are you looking for?

On-Star with or without hands free calling?
Radio with or without an AUX port in the center glovebox?


----------



## tilyukon (Sep 2, 2012)

i have the radio that has the 3.5 aux in the center console, but i dont have on-star at all


----------



## amalmer71 (Apr 5, 2012)

This unit works very, very well.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/iSimple+-+Bluetooth+FM+Modulator+-+Black/3440192.p?id=1218402141317&skuId=3440192#tabbed-customerreviews


----------



## Subic (May 6, 2012)

One place I found very helpful. Not bought there yet but considering it.
I also have a fleet Cruze, no onstar, aux but no usb.
Crutchfield: Car Stereo, Speakers, Home Theater, LCD TV, Digital Cameras
.
scroll down to 'outfit my car'
Edit to add
If you go the after market radio I strongly suggest you also get the car harness. It is $100 but a lot less splicing of wires. Also retains chimes and alarms.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Subic said:


> One place I found very helpful. Not bought there yet but considering it.
> I also have a fleet Cruze, no onstar, aux but no usb.
> Crutchfield: Car Stereo, Speakers, Home Theater, LCD TV, Digital Cameras
> .
> ...


GM's security system requires the car harness as well.


----------

